# Model 92 FS Shooting Low



## Rosco Shooter (Jun 10, 2020)

Please excuse this post if it is a duplicate. I did a search and came up empty. I have a Model 92 FS that shoots approximately 3 inches low at 15 yards. I use this distance in attempting to determine aiming points with various types of ammunition.

Short of installing an adjustable sight, are there any workarounds other than adjusting my point of aim. I would like to use this pistol in competition.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Every good bit of trouble shooting begins with eliminating variables and slowly introducing controlled variables. But we would need to know a few of the “given” bits of data.

-what ammo have you tried so far? (different brands, different bullet weights, etc.)
-how many rounds through the pistol?
-were the shots fired standing and free hand, or did you try shooting from a bench to eliminate shooter induced problems?
-did anyone else try shooting it and get the same results?


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Every good bit of trouble shooting begins with eliminating variables and slowly introducing controlled variables. But we would need to know a few of the "given" bits of data.
> 
> -what ammo have you tried so far? (different brands, different bullet weights, etc.)
> -how many rounds through the pistol?
> ...


+1


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I thought my 92 compact with combat sights was shooting low until I realized it was just that I was used to a full size with standard sights. Get a laser bore sight or (preferably) a guide rod laser and go to the range. Shoot it while stabilized and confirm its really the gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Are you shooting sight picture 3? That is how Berettas shoot...

If you use 2, it WILL shoot low...


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Trijicon offers different height sights as well.


----------



## Rosco Shooter (Jun 10, 2020)

I was using Sight Image 2 as were several others who were shooting the gun also. I would like to use this pistol in an USPSA match, but the hold over will take some getting used to. I'm thinking about getting an adjustable rear sight.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

If you use taller rear to compensate for an incorrect sight picture, you will shoot perfectly at a set distance but will shoot progressively higher as your target gets farther away. However, if your bullet hits where you want it to at all distances you will be required to shoot at, then roll like that for now. That's better than trying to change a habit before a competition. (IMO)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Rosco Shooter said:


> I was using Sight Image 2 as were several others who were shooting the gun also. I would like to use this pistol in an USPSA match, but the hold over will take some getting used to. I'm thinking about getting an adjustable rear sight.


THAT is why you are shooting low. A Beretta 92 uses sight picture 3.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> THAT is why you are shooting low. A Beretta 92 uses sight picture 3.


Is that the same for a PX4? I guess I never really paid attention to it but after looking at the manual for my XDE Springfield, it says to use sight picture 2....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes. I have owned four PX4s over the years -and I have a compact PX4 now. I have used sight picture #3 on all of them.

I have owned 3 digits worth of guns over 25+ years. ALMOST all of them have used sight picture 3. That is actually my preference. I have owned a few using #2, and I did not care for that as much - as I am so used to #3. I don't want to have to remember to shoot a certain gun a different way.

My Walther P99 and my HK P2000 both use sight picture 3, as well as the rest of the guns I currently have.


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> Are you shooting sight picture 3? That is how Berettas shoot...
> 
> If you use 2, it WILL shoot low...


I took me a while when I first purchased my 92fs to figure this out. Sight image 3 for sure


----------

